# House renovation costs



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

We are looking to buy a place in False Bay, near Cape Town that needs total renovation. We would need central heating, new plumbing and electrics, two bathrooms and a kitchen. The house has two bedrooms and total buld area is 170square metres. I assume costs are much lower than they are in UK but can anyone give me a ballpark figure for the work? 

Before we put in an offer we want to have a rough idea of costs. Since we are not based in SA we would have to hire an architect / project manager to do the plans and supervise the work.

Thanks.


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

It's best to get in contact with the Western Cape Master Builder's Association. Here's their members list.

Memberlist - Master Builders Association Western Cape


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Stellen said:


> We are looking to buy a place in False Bay, near Cape Town that needs total renovation. We would need central heating, new plumbing and electrics, two bathrooms and a kitchen. The house has two bedrooms and total buld area is 170square metres. I assume costs are much lower than they are in UK but can anyone give me a ballpark figure for the work?
> 
> Before we put in an offer we want to have a rough idea of costs. Since we are not based in SA we would have to hire an architect / project manager to do the plans and supervise the work.
> 
> Thanks.


A ballpark figure would be between R3500 -R6000 per square meter.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

vegasboy said:


> A ballpark figure would be between R3500 -R6000 per square meter.


Wow, tell me where you discovered this, building and renovating costs are far more, especially if you choose something special.

It is worth it though!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Wow, tell me where you discovered this, building and renovating costs are far more, especially if you choose something special.
> 
> It is worth it though!


I just completed renovations at an old hotel I recently bought in Cape Town. It all depends on the interior type and quality of finishing you desire.

It can cost R20 000 per square too if that is what you fancy. It also depends on the contractors you use. I still stick to my original estimates, unless the poster wants gold plated taps and underfloor heating with frameless glass etc.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

vegasboy said:


> I just completed renovations at an old hotel I recently bought in Cape Town. It all depends on the interior type and quality of finishing you desire.
> 
> It can cost R20 000 per square too if that is what you fancy. It also depends on the contractors you use. I still stick to my original estimates, unless the poster wants gold plated taps and underfloor heating with frameless glass etc.


That is why I said it depends on what you want.
Perhaps renovations are cheaper than building from scratch as we are doing.... it is certainly more than 6K per square metre!
Hope your hotel renovations look good and that all the work was worth it!
:clap2:


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Johanna said:


> That is why I said it depends on what you want.
> Perhaps renovations are cheaper than building from scratch as we are doing.... it is certainly more than 6K per square metre!
> Hope your hotel renovations look good and that all the work was worth it!
> :clap2:


 I actually converted it into a facility for mental health service users and it looks stunning. Check out Facebook Mental Health South Africa


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

vegasboy said:


> I actually converted it into a facility for mental health service users and it looks stunning. Check out Facebook Mental Health South Africa


Harris house?


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Harris house?


Jip


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

vegasboy said:


> Jip


Looks good, well done!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Looks good, well done!


:amen:


----------



## gerryalton (Nov 11, 2010)

Nobody wants to estimate home remodeling costs. It's a flexible number, depending on many factors. But you're just looking for a ballpark figure, right?


----------

